# External drive to DVD player



## mandeepbhamra78 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have a segate external drive and I am trying to connect it to my philips dvd player to watch movies. unfortunately, the DVD player is not recognizing the format and I see a blank insite of 250 GB worth movies & videos???
Pls suggest, is there a way I can watch the movies?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You didn't give model number but here's what I found on one site:



> Playback Media: CD, CD-R/CD-RW, Video CD/SVCD, DVD, DivX, DVD+R/+RW, DVD-R/-RW, DVD-Video
> •Compression formats: MPEG1, MPEG2, DivX 3.11, DivX 4.x, DivX 5.x, DivX 6.0, DivX Ultra, WMV
> •Video disc playback system: PAL, NTSC


So it looks as if your movies need to be in DivX format for USB support. Plus, I doubt the player can "see" a multi-level file structure, so all the movies would have to be in the root directory - but :4-dontkno


----------

